# Technische Zeichnung



## tengelchen (22. Januar 2007)

Hey Leute ..
mal eine kurze aber, jedenfalls für mich recht heikle frage .. hab des problem dass ich eine Explosionszeichnung machn muss und würd das gern in Photoshop relasieren, weil es des einzige Programm is womit ich mich so ein klein bisschen auskenn, nur stellt sich mir jetzt die frage "wie mache ich das am besten  " mein erster gedanke war photo laden und einfach ränder nachzeichnen nur erweist sich das als gar nicht so einfach.. schließlich solle so eine technische zeichnung recht exakt sein .. kennt also jemand möglicher weise einen besseren weg in Photoshop eine solche explosionszeichnung zu erstellen  wär für eine gute Variante wirklich mehr als dankbar da sich gerade kleine fiese Zahnräder als ein riesen stolperstein erweisen *bettel 

ich danke euch jetzt schon 

tengelchen


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

Vorab eine kleine Frage: Inwieweit meinst du "technische Zeichnung" und "exakt"? 
Soll das ganze mit Vektoren - sprich verlustfrei skalierbar - umgesetzt werden?

Falls es eine beliebige Explosion sein soll, gibt es einen Haufen guter Tutorials darüber im Netz. 
 <= Ich bin ein verwunschener Link.


----------



## Dr Dau (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

@Markus, ich glaube Du verwechselst eine Explosion mit einer Explosionszeichnung. 
Eine technische Zeichnung wird maßstabsgetreu erstellt.
Sofern Maßangaben fehlen hat sich die Skallierbarkeit schon erledigt, da sonst die Maße nicht mehr ermittelt werden können..... der Maßstab muss angegeben sein.
Anders sieht es aus wenn die Maßangaben vorhanden sind..... dann darf der Maßstab  (z.b. 1:100) aber nicht angegeben sein.
Somit dürfte wohl auch die Frage nach dem "exakt" geklärt sein.

Ich persönlich halte Photoshop für eine Explosionszeichnung alles andere als geeignet.
So etwas wird eher mit AutoCAD o.ä. erstellt..... oder nach "good old school" mit einer Hand voller Bleistifte (verschiedene Stärken), Lineale, Geodreiecke, Zirkel etc. 
Nur wer kann sich AutoCAD so "just for fun" schon leisten..... ich meine mich aber dunkel daran erinnern zu können dass es eine OpenSource Alternative gibt (mir fällt aber der Name nicht mehr ein  ).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Januar 2007)

Oh, wieder was gelernt 

Und um wenigstens noch ein bißchen an sinnvollem Inhalt beizutragen,
habe ich dir mal eine Liste an freien CAD-Programmen rausgesucht,
auch wenn diese mit Sicherheit nicht an den Umfang des bereits beschriebenen
AutoCADs heranreichen:

=> http://ww3.cad.de/foren/ubb/Forum7/HTML/000384.shtml
=> http://www.soft-ware.net/office/betrieb/cad/index.asp?PHPSESSID=43918cc21e6d6716f51095d47fba786f

Gruß


----------



## Leola13 (23. Januar 2007)

Hai,

wenn es auf das massstäblich exakte ankommt, dann geht kein Weg an einem CAD/3D Programm vorbei.

Ansonsten gab es in einer der letzten DOCMA Ausgaben ein Beispiel für eine Explosionszeichnung einer Kamera. Unter den Workshops bei DOCMA hab ich nichts gefunden. Bei Bedarf schau ich heute abend mal die Zeitschriften durch und poste die Vorgehensweise.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Michael Aringer (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe bereits des öfteren solche Zeichnungen gesehen, die durchaus mit Photoshop illustriert wurden, jedoch immer über einer maßstabsgetreuen Schablone. Das heißt, dass zuvor eine technische Zeichnung vorhanden ist und diese dann Mediengerecht aufbereitet wird. Ähnliche Zeichnungen findet man meist bei Auto-Herstellern bei denen ihre neuesten Vehikel "durchleuchtet" werden.

Servus, Michael


----------

